# help me plan a tour route (CO front range)



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

This summer I've been kicking around the idea of doing a 3-day self supported tour as follows.

Day 1: Start in Longmont and head to RMNP via route 7. Go over trail ridge road and camp in Granby.

Day 2: Head out to route 40 and go south over Berthoud pass. Camp in Empire.

Day 3: Head to I-70 (service roads hopefully) to idaho springs, central city parkway into central city and then down into Ned and the peak to peak hwy to to left hand canyon.

This works out to about 80 miles a day. I'll be pulling a trailer with gear.

Concerns: Too much distance/day? RMNP roads not safe for bikes? Getting from rte 40 to central city parkway

I did some googling and it looks like others have done similar routes in the past (although years ago). Anyone ever try anything like this?

Paul


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I live in Strongmont and am considering doing that loop this summer in a day. There are some organized brevets tha do this, the "Grand Loop," so it's certainly doable. 

My thought is that, if you have a trailer and camping gear, why not head to a less populated and more exotic area of the Front Range, like up north (maybe near near Walden, Red Feather, Steamboat, Laramie) or south near the Shanish Peaks and Wet Mopuntain Valley?


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Pablo's alternatives and have done all three routes suggested. Another possiblity might be to start in Gunni then ride over to Creede via Lake City, next Creede to Saguache, and finally Saguache back to Gunni. Lots of nice climbing and little traffic. Cheers


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> I like Pablo's alternatives and have done all three routes suggested. Another possiblity might be to start in Gunni then ride over to Creede via Lake City, next Creede to Saguache, and finally Saguache back to Gunni. Lots of nice climbing and little traffic. Cheers


That's a gorgeous area: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=145035


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Although I just noticed that it also referred to Front Range, my bad still ..... (~8

BTW- that link is georgeous, I envy you that ride


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I live in Strongmont and am considering doing that loop this summer in a day. There are some organized brevets tha do this, the "Grand Loop," so it's certainly doable.
> 
> My thought is that, if you have a trailer and camping gear, why not head to a less populated and more exotic area of the Front Range, like up north (maybe near near Walden, Red Feather, Steamboat, Laramie) or south near the Shanish Peaks and Wet Mopuntain Valley?


I'd consider doing it in a day as well. Maybe we can ride together. That would certainly give me something to shoot for.

I'm not that familiar with those other areas but I will certainly look into it.

Paul


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

paul2432 said:


> I'd consider doing it in a day as well. Maybe we can ride together. That would certainly give me something to shoot for.
> 
> I'm not that familiar with those other areas but I will certainly look into it.
> 
> Paul


Cool. Let me know. I was thinking about it last year as well and, as tends to happen without a firm date, it didn't.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Pablo said:


> Cool. Let me know. I was thinking about it last year as well and, as tends to happen without a firm date, it didn't.



If you do it, count me in if I'm not out of town racing. I'll need a little heads up if you want to add some unpaved roads, but I'm not opposed to it.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Sherpa23 said:


> If you do it, count me in if I'm not out of town racing. I'll need a little heads up if you want to add some unpaved roads, but I'm not opposed to it.


you trying to turn into a climber now?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

shongalola said:


> you trying to turn into a climber now?


Scares you, doesn't it?

I think that climbing is the lost secret. I climb more, I sprint better.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sherpa23 said:


> If you do it, count me in if I'm not out of town racing. I'll need a little heads up if you want to add some unpaved roads, but I'm not opposed to it.


How about July 20th? I think a weekday is a little better to avoid traffic in RMNP.

Like Pablo said, without a firm date, it is easy to not do this.

Paul


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd be interested in doing it with a group. However, I am pretty cautious about who I go on really big rides with and want to have ridden with them first. I had a bad experience when I went on a three-day tour with a guy who was really not anywhere near the the shape he suggested he was in.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

A very sensible precaution, you want to have fun not spend the time sheparding. I know my capabilities and I've done the entire route before, but NOT in one day. And I won't be trying it now either. Good Luck


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> A very sensible precaution, you want to have fun not spend the time sheparding. I know my capabilities and I've done the entire route before, but NOT in one day. And I won't be trying it now either. Good Luck


I don't mean to be negative or scare people off, just sharing my experience when you have big rides and riders with very different capabilities.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pablo said:


> I don't mean to be negative or scare people off, just sharing my experience when you have big rides and riders with very different capabilities.


No apology necessary, I've been on both sides of the equation and it ain't fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'd be interested in doing it with a group. However, I am pretty cautious about who I go on really big rides with and want to have ridden with them first. I had a bad experience when I went on a three-day tour with a guy who was really not anywhere near the the shape he suggested he was in.



Just thinking out loud here: I see this as a ride at your own pace periodically regrouping type of thing. No need to ride together. We would regroup at convenient locations along the route (Estes Park, Alpine Visitors center, etc) to refill water bottles, have a snack etc.

Personally, I am not all that fast, but don't like to take long breaks either so usually keep up with faster riders on long group rides (think MS150, Courage Classic, etc) although we pass and repass each other several times.

Paul


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Alt. 3 Day Route. A lot less traffic/busy roads. Hwy 40 from Granby to I-70 is a BUSY Highway with a lot of 65 MPH sections of traffic.

Day 1. - Longmont-Lyons-Hwy 7 to Estes Park - RMNP - Campground at Never Summer in the park. From Lyons to top of Trail Ridge is climbing, climbing, climbing. Adjust average MPH.
Day 2. - RMNP to Granby - then a quick right on Hwy. 40. Then North on Hwy. 125 to Walden - East on Hwy 14. Go about 15 miles to Campground in Colorado State Forest.
Day 3. - Over Camron Pass - Down Poudre Canyon to Stove Prairie Canyon to Mansonville to Longmont.

Our club did this with car support a few years ago from Boulder. Great Hard Route.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've done SBR's route but many years ago and I have to say it is a beautiful route, a very worthy alternative for a 3 day ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FYI. If you're going over Trail Ridge go early or you'll be dodging RVs the whole way. The descent to Grand lake is really fun but might be a bit icy in spots near the top. Trail Ridge can also have any kind of weather so be prepared for it.


----------

